#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  Last van begeerten

## Ano-V

Salam alaykum wa rahmatullah.

----------


## GescheidenMan29

TRouwen kan wel eens de oplossing zijn.
Anders vasten.. dat staat in de hadieth dus...

----------


## Ano-V

Ja dat snap ik. Als het geschreven staat komt dat in sha Allah. 


Vasten doe ik wel eens. Miss m'n intentie verbeteren...

----------


## GescheidenMan29

jjuist je intentie verbeteren. en jah trouwen is de beste optie. heeft mij toen der tijd wel geholpen hahaha

----------


## cummonisto

Je eigen bevredigen is niks mis mee,daar hoef je niet voor te trouwen. Schuldgevoel zit tussen de oren.

----------


## GescheidenMan29

Zelf bevrediging is haram! wat is dat nou voor redenering!?
Kom met feiten en niet met onzin

----------


## cummonisto

Waar staat het dat zelf bevrediging haram is? dat is de enige seks dat veilig is,en dat is nooit met tegenzin van iemand anders en je partner is nooit minderjarig en je wordt nooit gedwongen om mee te trouwen. oh dat is haram.

----------


## Eric de Blois

Wat is dat nu voor naam, Ano? In het spaans heeft dat toch een bijzondere betekenis. Is dat toeval?

Helemaal eens met Communisto. Een schuldgevoel wordt je aangepraat/aangeleerd en zit tussen de oren.

----------


## Ano-V

Er is een madhab die dat als laatste oplossing doet om ergere zina te voorkomen. Maar niet als in dagelijks doen...

@ de niet-moslims;
Totaal niet beledigend bedoeld. Maar aan jullie mening heb ik niets.

----------


## cummonisto

> Er is een madhab die dat als laatste oplossing doet om ergere zina te voorkomen. Maar niet als in dagelijks doen...
> 
> @ de niet-moslims;
> Totaal niet beledigend bedoeld. Maar aan jullie mening heb ik niets.


Wat is dit? er zijn hier niet moslims die meer over de islam weten dan ik als moslim (niet discrimineren dat is haram) is erger dan zelfbevrediging.

----------


## GescheidenMan29

welke madhab spreekt dat goed? lees surat al moe-minoen aya 5 tot 7...
 :student:

----------


## Hoyam NLse

Ik heb ook weleens gelezen dat het bij kiezen uit de kwaden beter is om jezelf te bevredigen. Liever dat dan met iemand huwen die niet geschikt is of buiten het huwelijk contact hebben. Als je de intentie hebt om zo de tijd te overbruggen tot het (juiste) huwelijk...

maar mijn mening of kennis als niet moslim doet er misschien niet toe!

----------


## Ano-V

> welke madhab spreekt dat goed? lees surat al moe-minoen aya 5 tot 7...


ik heb het in mn hoofd, maar durf het niet met zekerheid te zeggen. Als ik het tegen kom, kom ik hier op terug in sha allah.

----------


## GescheidenMan29

Ik snap even niet waarop je op terug wilt komen... het staat toch in de genoemde aya?
Geen enkele mofti of imaam die de sunnah volgt zal dit goed spreken.. ik weet wel dat de shia dit wel goed spreken in geval van... maar tjah, die spreken wel veel andere verboden zaken goed. :maf3:

----------


## Ano-V

Gaat zeker niet om goed spreken. Gaat om een keuze maken tussen twee kwade. Dan kies je het minst ergste lijkt mij? 

Allahu a3lam

----------


## GescheidenMan29

Nee je kiest het juist en dat is onthouden of trouwen.
Ik snap nog steeds niet waarom dit een punt is om te bespreken... regels zijn duidelijk en niet zonder reden.
En je zegt het zelf. Allahu a3lam... maar allah heeft het al bekend gemaakt. dus het is allahu kala!

----------


## cummonisto

Hier snap ik geen kut van,als je paggita wil slaan moet je trouwen.

----------


## GescheidenMan29

ja zo saat het geschreven kerel.... ik snap niet wat jij er niet van snapt.. als jij geen moslim bent, dan ga ik je wel snappen. ik ben in ieder geval klaar met dit punt.

----------


## Ano-V

Ik zeg ook niet dat het niet haram is...

Ik geloof 100% dat het niet toegestaan is. 

Maar stel je bent niet in staat om te trouwen. Wat dan? 

Fiqh is niet zo zwart-wit.

----------


## GescheidenMan29

Vraag het aan de imam van je locale moskee.

----------


## cummonisto

> Vraag het aan de imam van je locale moskee.


Dan gaat hij haar neuken,en zegt hij dit is halal.

----------


## GescheidenMan29

Whahahahaha! 
Je weet maar nooit tegenwoordig... Maar zo een vraag is niet voor hier... Ze moet hem aan de juiste personen stellen..

----------


## Mezelf_man

> Salam alaykum wa rahmatullah wa barakatuh,
> 
> Sinds ik mij kan herrineren word ik dagelijks opgewonden. Meestal bevredig ik mezelf dan ook. 
> Dit voelt daarna heel slecht....
> 
> Ik probeer het geloof te praktiseren. Ik bid elhamdoelilah. Draag de correcte hidjaab. Probeer kennis op de doen. Volg les etc. 
> 
> Alleen bega ik dagelijks deze zonde die me verzwakt en moedeloos maakt. 
> Ik voel me kapot. Kan er soms zelfs niet door slapen tot ik dat heb gedaan. 
> ...


Aleykoum salam.

Ik heb alle reacties gelezen en naar goede/oude gewoonte is er een kleine discussie uit voortgekomen.
Als ik het goed lees wat er staat dan lig je er letterlijk wakker van, je kan soms pas slapen als je aan zelfbevrediging hebt gedaan.

Dit is eigenlijk een dwangmatige handeling, dan spreken we over verslaving, je bent sexverslaafd en nee je hoeft het niet met iemand te hebben gedaan om sexverslaafd te zijn.
Ik heb hier gelezen dat je met een imam moet gaan praten maar ikzelf raad jou aan om eens met een psychiater te gaan praten om te achterhalen of je echt met een sexverslaving hebt te kampen zoals ikzelf vermoed.

Ik raad jou aan te trouwen en nee niet voor de sex maar voor het hele pakket, als je trouwt en een huwelijk aangaat zoals het hoort dan is een huwelijks iets goeds en dat geldt voor iedereen.

ow ja masturberen is uit islamietisch oogpunt verboden maar indien een persoon zichzelf niet kan houden dan mag/kan het, om zina te vermijden.
wa Allahoe a3lam, dat is althans hetgene ik ervan heb begrepen.

----------


## Ano-V

Daar had ik niet over na gedacht...
Bedankt voor je reactie.

----------


## GescheidenMan29

> Daar had ik niet over na gedacht...
> Bedankt voor je reactie.


jij hebt nergens over na gedacht.... :maf3: 
Antwoorden zijn duidleijk sluit topic en ga verder met je leven.

----------


## Ano-V

Dat wilde ik al eerder doen. Niet aan toe gekomen. Na de reactie van mezelf_man was ik blij dat ik het niet had gedaan.

----------


## Mezelf_man

> Daar had ik niet over na gedacht...
> Bedankt voor je reactie.


Is graag gedaan.

----------


## serieuze_man_36

3ashiq wa allahoe a3lam. Probeer ruqya op jezelf te verrichten. Want elke onzedelijke gedrag is het gedrag dat door de shaytaan word aangespoord.

Geef de zwakke shaytaan niet de kans/weg om jou aan te sporen tot het verrichten van onzedelijke haram dingen.

Allah weet het beste.

----------


## JaquesDeMolay

Sorry maar trouwen uit geiligheid is het slechtste advies dat ik afgelopen tijd gehoord heb. Het schuldgevoel na masturbatie is niet religie-gebonden, daar hebben meer mensen last van. Mocht het verboden zijn in de islam, tja, dat lijkt me goed kut dan. Ik denk dan van; als God niet zou willen dat je zou masturberen dan had hij je geslachtsdeel wel tussen je schouderbladen geplaatst, of dan was seks vies geweest. Maar rationeel denken hoort helaas niet bij religie! Dan toch maar trouwen!

----------

